# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Victoza and weight loss

## BOOST

This was approved by the FDA, one of the things is people are seeing massive weight loss with it. My doctor is putting me on this and Test E. Has anyone taken this.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

No, it's too new. I like to wait for a couple of years to make sure everything's cool. Let us know how you do with it. I'm interested to know.

----------


## BOOST

Going on it in 2 weeks under Doctor supervision. The Doctor has about 50 patients on it and the results are staggering.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Any sides? Saggy skin, fatigue, dizziness, headaches, anything?

----------


## BOOST

> Any sides? Saggy skin, fatigue, dizziness, headaches, anything?



I start this week, I will keep you posted. A guy I know dropped 30lbs and did not change his diet nor did he work out much, my diet is clean and working out 5 days per week so we will see. The Doctor told me its going to melt off so I am excited to see what happens. The Doctor told me headaches and maybe a little nauseous but after about 2 weeks, they subside.

----------


## BOOST

I am in to it 1 week, I am down 9lbs already this stuff just makes you not hungry at all. I am running Test E not to loose muscle with it and forcing myself to eat high proteins.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Do you have diabetes? do you mind sharing why you were prescribed this in the first place? curious...

----------


## BOOST

> Do you have diabetes? do you mind sharing why you were prescribed this in the first place? curious...


No I do not, Doctor I am seeing prescribed it for weight loss. I am down 15lbs now and not lost any muscle. I am running Test with it.

----------


## PI_Guy

So your losing a pound a day for 2 weeks now? 
Are you getting any serious sides? 
I did a quick check (online) with one of the largest pharmacy chains in the philippines and its not available here yet. Please keep posting your progress, i am very interested.

----------


## inevitable

hope there is not a rebound effect?

----------


## BOOST

I am down 21lbs now the stuff works, I am just not hungry no real sides and i am up to 1.8mg per day. I have 20lbs more to go I am running test with it so i have not lost any muscle.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Incredible. I bet you feel better with the weight off. Thanks for the update.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Boost...you feel good on this? That is a lot of weight for about a month. I have a friend on appetite supressant and she is down 20 lbs. Happy for you!!

----------


## BOOST

> Boost...you feel good on this? That is a lot of weight for about a month. I have a friend on appetite supressant and she is down 20 lbs. Happy for you!!


I feel killer 20lbs is 80 sticks of butter gone, I think running the Test with it helps. I am doing 200mg a week that seems to be the sweet spot for my body. I do not feel tired, lack of energy or anything like that yet I am not eating much. Goal for my size is 210lb then I will run the test out and start PCT.

----------


## Twist

"In animal studies, Victoza caused thyroid tumors—including thyroid cancer—in some rats and mice. It is not known whether Victoza causes thyroid tumors or a type of thyroid cancer called medullary thyroid cancer (MTC) in people which may be fatal if not detected and treated early. Do not use Victoza if you or any of your family members have a history of MTC or if you have Multiple Endocrine Neoplasia syndrome type 2 (MEN 2). While taking Victoza, tell your doctor if you get a lump or swelling in your neck, hoarseness, trouble swallowing, or shortness of breath. These may be symptoms of thyroid cancer."

----------


## SlimmerMe

WOW! now that is good to know. Thanks, Twist.

----------


## BOOST

> "In animal studies, Victoza caused thyroid tumors—including thyroid cancer—in some rats and mice. It is not known whether Victoza causes thyroid tumors or a type of thyroid cancer called medullary thyroid cancer (MTC) in people which may be fatal if not detected and treated early. Do not use Victoza if you or any of your family members have a history of MTC or if you have Multiple Endocrine Neoplasia syndrome type 2 (MEN 2). While taking Victoza, tell your doctor if you get a lump or swelling in your neck, hoarseness, trouble swallowing, or shortness of breath. These may be symptoms of thyroid cancer."


Anything has side effects. I am on Doctor supervision and checked weekly but it is always nice to know the sides. Thank you

----------


## BOOST

Update down 32lbs 15 more to go then the doctor is going to taper me off it and increase the test dosage. I feel awesome, he did blood work again and everything looks perfect.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Are you still feeling good? Lots of energy?

----------


## BOOST

Down 30lbs feel awesome no side effects and the test is really doing me well, it is adding on muscle and the fat weekly continues to come off. Your just not hungry, many would think you would loose muscle I am only eating lean high protein and I think the test is helping big time. 15lbs to go, then I will taper off it.

----------


## GH consumer

I am glad that you lost the weight.

Allthough it is very good to lose unwanted and unnecessery weight, I think it is more important _how_ you lose it then the fact _that_ you have lost it.

The reason for the 'how' to be important is that this _how_ reveals the true problem the weight is there in the first place.

Losing weight through correct diet and excercise is an indication that the person understood what the real problem in the first place was, namely wrong diet and lack of excercise, and has effectively changed that for the good.

Losing weight in other ways that are mostly facilitated through medication will in some cases bring the same results but will not adress the real problem underneath (such factors as motivation, knowledge, consistency). 

Also losing weight without knowledge of the body and diet will produce less total weight, but the qualitative results will be a lot less then when using correct methods to lose weight and preserve muscle.

In many cases the subject, once off treatment, will continue doing the same as before because this root problem has not been adressed.

It is like a see-saw, the person is in the middle and there are two compounds doing the work ('weight off' on one side and 'muscle preservation' on other).

The results will be that the total weight of the see-saw will be lowered but the person wil remain unchanged.

----------


## BOOST

> I am glad that you lost the weight.
> 
> Allthough it is very good to lose unwanted and unnecessery weight, I think it is more important _how_ you lose it then the fact _that_ you have lost it.
> 
> The reason for the 'how' to be important is that this _how_ reveals the true problem the weight is there in the first place.
> 
> Losing weight through correct diet and excercise is an indication that the person understood what the real problem in the first place was, namely wrong diet and lack of excercise, and has effectively changed that for the good.
> 
> Losing weight in other ways that are mostly facilitated through medication will in some cases bring the same results but will not adress the real problem underneath (such factors as motivation, knowledge, consistency). 
> ...



Good read..the doctor who I am under see's it as a way not only to aid in weight loss but to also retrain your brain. On this I can't even look at junk food, it just smells and seems like crap. I do not know how it effects the mind, but I have no desire to eat anything junk food related. The real test will be when I taper off it, but I can say smelling junk food at this time makes me sick. I have been eating tuna right out of the can and its yummy, were a year ago I thought it was gross.

----------


## chevy355s10

any progress pics?

----------


## Spartans09

Bump

----------


## BOOST

Just to update 65lbs down feel great put on some size as I am running test also. I am about to scale down on the Victoza and running var.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Congrats to you!!!

Thanks for the update~

----------


## sislil

Been on Victoza for 4 days. Have lost 3 lbs. Just not hungry. Will keep you posted.

----------

